
Introducing the New Firefox: Firefox Quantum - robin_reala
https://blog.mozilla.org/blog/2017/11/14/introducing-firefox-quantum/
======
easytiger
Installer stubs - a modern plight. God forbid anyone wan'ts to install it
behind a proxy

------
bobajeff
Perhaps the most significant news in this release.

"As part of our focus on user experience and performance in Firefox Quantum,
Google will also become our new default search provider in the United States
and Canada."

~~~
Vinnl
I was surprised by that too. Does that mean the deal with Yahoo! was finished?
And is there a new deal with Google or no deal at all?

------
topaxi
Nice to see Firefox competing in performance with Chrome again!

------
JeanMarcS
Well, that's a good task for this morning : test it !

------
stuaxo
Great !

I do like my rounded tabs though, hope someone ports the old theme.

